# Failed Epidural



## jaud63 (Jan 22, 2014)

How is a failed epidural billed if a different provider performed the procedure? The OB patient was in an extremely long labor and the epidural was performed more than once.


----------



## lcole7465 (Jun 9, 2017)

We bill the 62326 with either the -52 or -53 modifier depending on why the placement was discontinued.


----------

